# Hardwood transition to ceramic tile



## willyberger (Aug 9, 2009)

My hallway is white oak hardwood and the bathroom will be ceramic tile. The tile in the bathroom will be the same height as the hardwood. I would like to avoid the use of a threshold. Should I just place the tile right to the hardwood with a grout line between the hardwood and tile?


----------



## pinwheel45 (May 23, 2009)

willyberger said:


> My hallway is white oak hardwood and the bathroom will be ceramic tile. The tile in the bathroom will be the same height as the hardwood. I would like to avoid the use of a threshold. Should I just place the tile right to the hardwood with a grout line between the hardwood and tile?


You should be able to get a color match caulk that matches your grout. Leave a grout space & caulk. Do not grout. Your hardwood needs room to expand. The caulk will give & let the hardwood expand, grout won't.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Use a piece of metal tile edging from Schluter Systems. It comes in many metal finishes and colors. The edging MUST be installed when the tile is installed. This will terminate the tile edge perfectly and give you a positive place to terminate the tile and to caulk the wood flooring to. It comes in various heighth profiles to suit all tile thicknesses.


http://www.schlutersystems.com/products.aspx 
http://www.schlutersystems.com/2171.aspx


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree with Bud. you'll love the clean look of the 'Schluter' threshold. I've attached a picture of my tile entryway as it joins the hardwood. 

Keep the grout away from the joint between the Schluter and the wood. Bud has suggested caulk but I would suggest you don't caulk and just leave the joint clean. If the joint is tight the only thing caulk will do is collect dirt and goo over time.


----------



## pinwheel45 (May 23, 2009)

derf36 said:


> I agree with Bud. you'll love the clean look of the 'Schluter' threshold. I've attached a picture of my tile entryway as it joins the hardwood.
> 
> Keep the grout away from the joint between the Schluter and the wood. Bud has suggested caulk but I would suggest you don't caulk and jult leave the joint clean. If the joint is tight the only thing caulk will do is tcollect dirt and goo over time.



In the picture you posted, when your floor takes on moisture, it has no room to move except up. Read any flooring manufacturers instructions, you've got to allow room for expansion. Color matched caulk will allow the wood to expand.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I would suggest you don't caulk and just leave the joint clean. If the joint is tight the only thing caulk will do is collect dirt and goo over time.


Do what you want but tight joints are asking for trouble. All flooring needs expansion accomodation. Caulk needs a couple of hours to set the surface and once that has occurred caulk WILL NOT collect dirt and "goo" (whatever that is).:thumbsup:


----------

